

PHP Unit testign - amrithk

Interested to know what tools people use/recommend for unit testing for PHP? What do people think about PHPUnit?
======
Maascamp
PHPUnit is easy to install and implement. Writing unit tests is a simple
matter of extending the test case class and throwing your logic in the
function.

Would recommend.

